# all year sites in / near paris



## drmjclark (Feb 19, 2006)

Can anyone give me some advice / reccomend a site near paris that is open from 14th Feb 2009 onwards .. only found one so far in Alan rogers .

Any info much appreciated..


----------



## framptoncottrell (Jan 6, 2006)

From the ACSI DVD:

Camping du Bois de Boulogne, 75016, open all year.
Camping Paris-Est le Tremblay, 94507, open all year.
Camping le Parc de la Colline, 77200, open all year.
Camping Club le Parc de Paris, 77410, open all year.

You can get the ACSI DVD from Vicarious Books.

Dr (musical, not medical) Roy


----------



## oldenstar (Nov 9, 2006)

We used Maisons-Laffitte in late 2007 and found it very convenient indeed for Paris.
It is on an island in the Seine north of Paris, about 10 minutes walk to the station, and about 20 minutes to Paris centre.

It is in the ACSI card book, though your time is too early for ACSI discounts I think.

www.maisons-laffitte.fr/

HTH

Paul


----------



## oldenstar (Nov 9, 2006)

So sorry-forgot to engage brain before posting again!!  

Link in previous post is to the town not the site.

Almost certain it is all year but tel is 33(0)1-39122191
Maisons-Laffitte Camping and Caravans International, Ile-de-France.

Paul


----------



## framptoncottrell (Jan 6, 2006)

oldenstar said:


> It is in the ACSI card book, though your time is too early for ACSI discounts I think.


Discounted ACSI rate at Maisons-Lafitte of €15 available 1/4-29/4; 6/5-30/6; 26/8-31/10.

Dr (musical, not medical) Roy


----------



## carol (May 9, 2005)

*Wrong forum I think*

Sorry but wouldn't this be better in France touring.....why Swift - all motorhomes go to Paris...

Carol

Mod maybe it could be moved?


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

*Re: Wrong forum I think*



carol said:


> Sorry but wouldn't this be better in France touring.....why Swift - all motorhomes go to Paris...
> 
> Carol
> 
> Mod maybe it could be moved?


You're quite right Carol, sorry I didn't spot it sooner.
Just having a few zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz after dindins!

Can't imagine how it got into the Swift forum..must be all that head banging.


----------



## PIEDODGER (Aug 22, 2008)

stayed at this one late Dec Camping du Bois de Boulogne, 75016, open all year. brisk walk into Paris (Eiffel Tower)  or only a few minutes for links. Nice clean site next to the river and good shops and tourist info over the bridge  PD


----------



## ChesterfieldHooligan (Oct 26, 2008)

:lol: Hi contact JQL on this site he lives on a site in Oily near Paris :lol:


----------



## 107558 (Oct 10, 2007)

Le Beau-Village is open all year round. It caters for short and long stays and also has special rates for long stays.

Its just South of Orly Airport, about 6kms from the N20 (which goes directly into Paris).

The RER C station is about 700 meters away with RERs to Central Paris about every 15 minutes during the day. The trip to, say, the Eiffel Tower takes about 35 minutes, St Michel about 25 minutes. Also direct RERs out to places like Versailles about twice an hour.

Easy access to shopping with 3 very large supermarkets within 5kms.

Quiet, pleasant and literally right on the edge of a Nature Reserve (Val d'Orge Reserves Biologiques).

Soon to have FREE WiFi - within the next week so I'm told!

The Owner has a rather nice Phoenix Motorhome.

>>> Clicky Linky Thingy <<<

See Travels with Ben in my Sig for more...


----------

